# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fallimento s.n.c.

## dilaw81

E stato dichiarato il fallimento di una società in nome collettivo e dei suoi 2 soci illimitatamente responsabili. Il bilancio della società alla data di fallimento ha iscritti crediti verso soci per prelevamenti di rilevante ammontare. Si vuol sapere se, ed in quali termini, il curatore (del fallimento sociale e personale dei soci) può procedere al recupero di dette somme ed, in particolare, se deve presentare domanda di insinuazione al passivo dei soci per il rispettivo credito. Ciò comporterebbe una situazione alquanto anomala in quanto il curatore che presenta le domande di insinuazione per conto della società nel fallimento dei singoli soci e al contempo chiamato ad esaminare tali domande quale curatore del fallimento dei soci in proprio. 
Grazie.

----------


## robil

> E stato dichiarato il fallimento di una società in nome collettivo e dei suoi 2 soci illimitatamente responsabili. Il bilancio della società alla data di fallimento ha iscritti crediti verso soci per prelevamenti di rilevante ammontare. Si vuol sapere se, ed in quali termini, il curatore (del fallimento sociale e personale dei soci) può procedere al recupero di dette somme ed, in particolare, se deve presentare domanda di insinuazione al passivo dei soci per il rispettivo credito. Ciò comporterebbe una situazione alquanto anomala in quanto il curatore che presenta le domande di insinuazione per conto della società nel fallimento dei singoli soci e al contempo chiamato ad esaminare tali domande quale curatore del fallimento dei soci in proprio. 
> Grazie.

  Al di là delle discuisizioni sulle funzioni degli organi fallimentari (curatore, giudice delegato, tribunale e comitato dei creditori) direi che l'importante sia capire se sono denari da recuperare alla massa fallimentare oppure se in qualche modo "rimangano fuori". Ovviamente di essendo attività della società il curatore deve procedere a porre in essere tutte le azioni necessarie al recupero. In ogni caso anche in caso di incompatibilità nelle funzioni interverrebbe il giudice delegato ma mi pare davvero il minimo. Tra l'altro basterebbe osservare se il passivo supera di gran lunga la somma dell'attivo della società e dell'attivo (anche personale) dei singoli soci diventerebbe davvero una perdita di tempo tenere sotto osservazione il recupero dei crediti verso soci (che ripeto ovviamente si sono crediti per cui il curatore dovrà attivarsi).

----------


## L'italiano

Scusate ma se stiamo parlando di una snc della quale evidentemente sono falliti anche tutti i soci: 
o essi hanno patrimonio e quindi il curatore lo inventaria e lo acquisisce 
o essi non ne hanno, e quindi non si pone il problema del curatore che si deve insinuare nello stato passivo dei singolo socio fallito in proprio(cosa questa mai vista)  
Piuttosto segnalo che i prelevamenti dei soci ingiustificati (e tali sono anche quelli in conto utili futuri che non si sono realizzati) costituiscono ipotesi di reato da segnalare al P.M.

----------


## robil

> Scusate ma se stiamo parlando di una snc della quale evidentemente sono falliti anche tutti i soci: 
> o essi hanno patrimonio e quindi il curatore lo inventaria e lo acquisisce 
> o essi non ne hanno, e quindi non si pone il problema del curatore che si deve insinuare nello stato passivo dei singolo socio fallito in proprio(cosa questa mai vista)  
> Piuttosto segnalo che i prelevamenti dei soci ingiustificati (e tali sono anche quelli in conto utili futuri che non si sono realizzati) costituiscono ipotesi di reato da segnalare al P.M.

  E gia è proprio cosi  :Wink:  se osserviamo un unica massa passiva (società piu soci). Ciò che è uscito dalla società sarebbe in tasca ai soci quindi sempre all'interno del calderone. Mi pare che si sia voluto dire questo. 
Ho fatto un piccolo distinguo (pur non avendo mai fatto il curatore) pensando a come operativamente debba operare il curatore nella distinzione delle masse passive tra società e soci... Se deve tenerle distinte ha senso il dubbio posto all'inizio. Se invece non ha senso tenerle distinte la domanda muore in partenza. Chi fa il curatore saprà illuminarci.

----------

